# Best IFT Companies? South O.C., North S.D. County?



## OCTraumaQueen (Sep 14, 2011)

Finally getting my State/County Cards,
Checking all my options. What are the best IFT Companies
to work for around South O.C., North S.D. County?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Sep 14, 2011)

I was just told Medix or Schaffer....
Anyone have a preference?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't know how much of a presence Schaffer has in OC since they lost their Costa Mesa contract a number of years ago. The major IFT players in OC (at least were about 4-5 years ago) are Lynch and Pacific. Care does a decent number of IFTs, but they also have the 911 contract for most of OC north as well as a decent chunk of LA County and west of the 55 with Doctors (now a subsidiary of AMR) handling most of the 911 calls to the south/east (Why is a north/south freeway the dividing line between North OC and South OC?).


----------



## jgmedic (Sep 14, 2011)

I believe Medix only has 911 for Mission Viejo now. Care and Doctors have the rest except for Emergency in Brea. As far as best IFT companies, Care is still by far the best ambo job in OC IMHO. They have tons of IFT contracts as well as the 911, treat their employees well, and have good equipment. If you so desire you can stay on IFT's or(at least when I was there) move to 911 after 1000 hours on IFT.


----------



## kevin1988 (Sep 14, 2011)

Go to Care. You won't be forced to work 911, plenty of people would kill for the spots. There is a bunch of IFT contracts. On a 9 hour IFT car you will average 5-6 calls.


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Sep 19, 2011)

*IFT/9-1-1 companies*

Thank you!

I'm in south orange county so i know that medix and schaffer are closest to me, and for 9-1-1, Doctors is nearby. which I did my ride along with. I just think having no experience, IFT would be the way to get that experience. I would travel though definitely to get a job. How likely would I get hired with Care with no experience?

Do they take volunteers?
I am currently a licensed C.N.A. too so i was thinking E.R. tech too or volunteer as a trauma tech possibly.


----------



## jgmedic (Sep 19, 2011)

OCTraumaQueen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm in south orange county so i know that medix and schaffer are closest to me, and for 9-1-1, Doctors is nearby. which I did my ride along with. I just think having no experience, IFT would be the way to get that experience. I would travel though definitely to get a job. How likely would I get hired with Care with no experience?
> 
> ...



Did you go to Saddleback? I got hired at Care in 2005 with no experience, but that was at a time when you could apply at 5 ambo companies and have 5 job offers the same week. I'd bet it's a bit harder these days, but I don't believe they have an experience requirement. Regarding vollie stuff, I don't think there are any places to vollie in OC.


----------



## kevin1988 (Sep 20, 2011)

OCTraumaQueen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm in south orange county so i know that medix and schaffer are closest to me, and for 9-1-1, Doctors is nearby. which I did my ride along with. I just think having no experience, IFT would be the way to get that experience. I would travel though definitely to get a job. How likely would I get hired with Care with no experience?
> 
> ...





90% of the people they hire have no experience. I applied with no prior ambulance experience and was in orientation a month later. If your concerned about the drive, eventually you can get onto a 24 hr shift and work only 2 days a week. And if the people at your station are cool, you can trade and do 48's. That's what I did since I live in Murrieta.


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Sep 20, 2011)

The only issue is that I was told Care isn't hiring until 2012. We will see what happens.


----------



## Imacho (Sep 20, 2011)

kevin1988 said:


> 90% of the people they hire have no experience. I applied with no prior ambulance experience and was in orientation a month later. If your concerned about the drive, eventually you can get onto a 24 hr shift and work only 2 days a week. And if the people at your station are cool, you can trade and do 48's. That's what I did since I live in Murrieta.



We should have carpooled.


----------



## kevin1988 (Sep 21, 2011)

ToyotaTruck said:


> The only issue is that I was told Care isn't hiring until 2012. We will see what happens.



No possible way. Where did you hear that?  They lose people all the time to ER job's, schooling, people getting fired for being stupid and they are expanding into the San Gabriel Valley among other areas and getting more and more IFT contracts.


----------



## bcschanen (Sep 23, 2011)

All I can think of is that it's possible they're waiting until 2012 now for hirees to begin work.  When I went in for an interview in July they said that if I was hired that I would be given hours until October.  Add the months and... that means December-ish for hirees this month IF they're still on the same schedule.


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Sep 23, 2011)

kevin1988 said:


> No possible way. Where did you hear that?  They lose people all the time to ER job's, schooling, people getting fired for being stupid and they are expanding into the San Gabriel Valley among other areas and getting more and more IFT contracts.



From the HR lady there when I called about my application.


----------



## surfer06 (Sep 29, 2011)

Pacific is good to work for. they work around your schedule, especialy if you are in school. They also have contracts for mission hospital in mission aswell as the mission hospital in laguna beach. Pacific also owns bowers ambulance. They do ITF's in la County.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Sep 30, 2011)

surfer06 said:


> Pacific is good to work for. they work around your schedule, especialy if you are in school. They also have contracts for mission hospital in mission aswell as the mission hospital in laguna beach. Pacific also owns bowers ambulance. They do ITF's in la County.



They're also trying to hire a bunch of people at the moment.


----------



## EMTSic (Oct 8, 2011)

ToyotaTruck said:


> The only issue is that I was told Care isn't hiring until 2012. We will see what happens.



Care is not hiring till 2012 for sure. Get your app in soon because there is usually a wait, I would suggest around November.

Medix was reduced to only one station awhile back, so they don't hire much.

Your best bet would be Pacific, they don't have a long hiring process either.


----------

